# Maxant extractor



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

My arms really appreciate my new 3100P, I can tell you that. It worked like a charm. Very solid unit. I like the fact that I can clean it rather quickly with only hot water. 

They are also a pleasure to deal with. Had cash, stopped by the factory and took the grand tour. A neat operation as I got to see how the extractor was made in the shop. We even got to hear all about the local companies that contribute to the manufacturing as well.

If you've been debating on getting a Maxant extractor, pick up the phone and give them a call... you'll be glad you did!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I ordered the motor kit for my 3100H last Monday and am looking forward to getting it installed.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I also got to use my new 3100 machine a couple times this month. Well built, very happy with it.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

When you grow more hives you can't go wrong with the 20 frame. Simple, built tuff. I have had -zero- issues with mine. Just remember to bolt it down, the machine is powerful.


----------

